# part 2



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

well day 1 = windy so went and shot 8 baby carp got flat tire on way then that night went to secret lake and tim got first drum and sucker. alex couldnt hit crap. then i decided to fall half asleep and fell off the boat and got sand in my oneida pullys and my reel. so if ya got my phone number dont bother callin i cant answer no more. i think alex musta pushed me since he was mad i was hittin everything i flung a arrow at. day 2 2 dogs couldnt find any gar over 55in so didnt shoot. now we goin at night to find more big drum we got sick of lake 1 last night so tim and alex said go try dif one so we go there and it was INSANE.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

night 2 well we went to our favorite night lake and stuck a bunch of carp bullheads and suckers. then a drum swan in front of us prolly 5lbs and me and alex jumped a little to much to shoot and tim went swimin and we didnt even get the drum i got a redhorse 5 feet away from our lights. then i couldnt hit carp so i put the osprey down and busted out my newly set up night time bow. little fred bear brave with 17lb draw at the max then a sucker swam out and i nailed it prolly 7yds and 2ft down we couldnt believe it actually penatrated then tim had a carp pull off alex missed it and then i stuck him with the little bow it ended up being about 20lbs or so. was shooting at drum less then a pound all night took forever to figure out sunny or drum but i couldnt hit um anyway. alex actually hit something 2 carp and knocked a sucker out for me to shoot. tim got most of the carp and half dogs. i got all the suckers and bullys and 1 or 2 carp


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

that little bow im holding is only 17lb draw i was messin around with suckers


----------



## bowcarp (Feb 27, 2007)

good size drum did you get the stones?


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

of course thats the best thing bout the drum. no story yet but got another pout and more drum last night


----------



## roughfishfever22 (Apr 30, 2008)

Jeez trapper you and your pout. You must be lucky. Was this one bigger than the first. Good shooting and hopefully next summer I came make a trip to a lake that has some gar and/or drum in it. It looks like alot of fun


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

5 oz bigger. drum just hate me they always pull off or i miss i think they must be related to buffs. i need fish under 5lbs or i cant kill um the 6in suckers and bullys didnt have a chance


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

you have alot to learn grasshopper 8)


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

hey who shot the pout????? i let you get the bigger ones so you didnt feel bad :stirpot:


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

And I was troller b!tc# the whole time and couldn't hit the broad side of a barn if I was sitting in the barn its self the whole weekend...


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

ya


----------

